# PPK info request



## LDR (Aug 4, 2013)

What can you tell me about a Walther PPK with following:
LEFT SIDE: SN 288xxx K on frame between grip and trigger guard. Eagle over N proof marks on slide below ejection port and on chamber portion of barrel (visable through ejection port).
RIGHT SIDE: On slide the Walther banner near muzzle then italic 2 line inscription "Waffenfabrik Walther, Zella-Mehlis (Thur.) 2nd line; Walther's Patent Cal. 7.65m/m. Between this inscription and slide striations is Mod.PPK. No other markings that I can find.
Grips are brown plastic? with Walther Banner.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Serial Numbers? Try here: Some websites to help PP/PPK owners ID their guns - WaltherForums

Proof Mark: "Eagle over N" is a German nitro proof, according to the 1939 law. This law was in force until 1950.

Since German-designed pistols were not made in Germany after 1945 and before 1950, I think that it's almost certain that your gun was made during the Nazi era. However, you do not indicate any government acceptance marks, or wartime manufacturer code, so it may have been made for export, for civilian sale, or as a Nazi-Party gift.


----------



## LDR (Aug 4, 2013)

THANKS - great help


----------

